# Worm Bill hit snag at NRC Meeting



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Jim Bos, Pere Marquette Watershed Council, Inc., commented on HB 5556 which recently passed that creates and exception to no-kill regulations currently in force on Type 7 trout streams. There are 17 miles of Type 7 streams statewide, seven miles of which are on the Pere Marquette River. He said that, while the Watershed Council is in favor of encouraging youngsters 12 years old and younger to fish, Council does not support this exemption to catch and release regulations. The Council is concerned that the proposed slot limit of 8-12 inches would lead to wasting trout by sorting where a 9 inch trout is creeled but then thrown away when a 12 inch trout is caught and killed. The Watershed Council has passed a resolution recommending the slot limit for the exempted anglers by 8-10 inches to discourage sorting.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We'll see how this works out guys and I'll leave this post the way it is, but let's try to use this forum for news only,.... no commentary and Outdoor News Comments for other posts.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sorry Steve
I just posted this to let everyone know about the NRC meeting that took place this past week.

It still fits the bill.

I guess, I'm confused

Let's see if I have this straight. In order to allow comments, this thread should be duplicated in the Commentary Forum?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

One suggestion to save repetition. At the Outdoor News Commentary forum we could simply type in the title from the original Outdoor News forum and procede with the commentary from there. The original news can be viewed once and not needed to be repeated in the commentary.


----------

